# getting closer to NY permit



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I finally had my interview with the NY State Police today for my pistol permit. I turned in my papers the end of May so the end of Nov. will be 6mos..... 

The Investigator who interviewed me said a couple weeks and I would probably hear something so maybe I will get lucky and get it early. 

Either way I guess November is not that far away......

I just wish the criminals had this many hoops to jump through to get guns....most of them would give up and start robbing stores with bats.....


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck and hang in there. 

NY is a pain in the ass to deal with. And it doesn't help that each county gets to add their own rules to the mix and each issuing judge gets to have their say on top of that.


----------

